#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: ارور در KMPlayer

## ehsantabli

با سلام من وقتی یک ویدئو در KMPlayer پخش می کنم ارور زیر می دهد

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

نسنخه جدید kmplayer  را دانلود کنید  قبلی را حذف و نسخه جدید رو نصب کنید . همچنین کدک های klite codec pack  هم نصب کنید .

----------

*hamedssg*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_rojin

برنامه کدک سیستمت باید ریست بشه
از منو استارت codec configuration رو از پوشه klite انتخاب کن بهد دکمه reset رو بزن

----------

